# Tax Summary Change in 2017???



## Justin Schmidt (Feb 5, 2018)

Good Evening,

I noticed that the 1099 this year shows the mileage a driver drives while logged on and not just when you are on a trip. Has anyone else noticed this? If this is the case what can I do about my tracked mileage not matching the reported mileage by Uber. I just don't want the IRS to come back and try to audit me and I have little to no proof. My tracking method was just pen and paper FYI.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

If you have not been tracking your mileage during the year, then you have to go off of what Uber tells you. If you have been tracking your miles, go with the higher miles. BUT, keep both your tracking record and Uber's record, if you're audited, then you deal with the IRS. Most likely, the IRS will go with whichever is less, but, if you can show proof that Uber is wrong, they should go off of what you have.


----------



## Justin Schmidt (Feb 5, 2018)

That's my concern if/when I'm audited what proof do I really have....a hand written piece of paper with my start and end miles vs Uber's GPS tracking. I feel like I would lose to the IRS.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

I keep a small notebook in my vehicle and record all miles in it. Beginning Jan. 1 thru Dec. 31, each day I note the date, beginning and ending miles. When I totaled up my miles recently and matched it to Uber/Lyft combined, their combined is about 5% more than mine, not sure how that can happen, but that's what I'm going with, if the IRS questions it, I've got the printouts and my notebook.


----------



## Justin Schmidt (Feb 5, 2018)

It sounds like you'e having the exact opposite problem that I'm having. You get more miles with Uber and Lyft reports then your tracked miles. I'm getting less lol. I guess I can play their game and report what I've got and hope I don't get audited.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

AS long as you have good records, it shouldn't be to much of an issue. But, regardless, if you are audited, they will crawl through every crevice anyhow.


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

Justin Schmidt said:


> Good Evening,
> 
> I noticed that the 1099 this year shows the mileage a driver drives while logged on and not just when you are on a trip. Has anyone else noticed this? If this is the case what can I do about my tracked mileage not matching the reported mileage by Uber. I just don't want the IRS to come back and try to audit me and I have little to no proof. My tracking method was just pen and paper FYI.


Uber is showing more miles than what I have handwritten/recorded as well. Not sure what to do either, other than ask my tax guy what he recommends ,if he can.


----------



## Justin Schmidt (Feb 5, 2018)

Take the extra miles Jufkii. If uber is reporting the extra miles then you're good. My issue is that uber is reporting less miles then I recorded.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

Actually, your own mileage log is the only accepted proof by the IRS. Under the current laws and regulations the IRS can only accept your records as proof. The IRS attempts to always follow the law, sometimes that works in your favor. If an IRS agent questioned your mileage log based on Uber's mileage number, you'd only have to remind the agent that the only accepted proof is your log! 
Also, how's the IRS gonna get the Uber miles? Uber doesn't send them to the IRS.


----------



## Matty760 (Nov 9, 2015)

as soon as you start your car and are "on clock" so to speak for driving for uber or lyft or postmates and etc then all those miles count as business miles as you wouldn't be driving for any other reason. For me sometimes I need to make a 40 mile round trip to go do something and then come back. What I do is i go online and put destination filter on. Since I was online and available for a ride but didnt get one doesnt mean I cant count those miles for my deductions. It works in my favor really. I know it sounds weird but hey what if you had to drive 20 miles to a hotspot during area and then 20 miles back home, you would count those miles right even if you didnt get a ride so even though i was going to do something personal doesnt mean i wasn't available as I was online to accept a ride going that direction. Some drivers just dont accept any rides and stay online to say they were available to count any miles as deductions. I dont do that but i know of some drivers that Drive 2 hours to LA with DF on and dont get anything but count those miles going and coming back.


----------



## Justin Schmidt (Feb 5, 2018)

UberTaxPro said:


> Actually, your own mileage log is the only accepted proof by the IRS. Under the current laws and regulations the IRS can only accept your records as proof. The IRS attempts to always follow the law, sometimes that works in your favor. If an IRS agent questioned your mileage log based on Uber's mileage number, you'd only have to remind the agent that the only accepted proof is your log!
> Also, how's the IRS gonna get the Uber miles? Uber doesn't send them to the IRS.


I like your thought process. I thought the 1099 was sent to the IRS just like w2's which would give the IRS ubers mileage.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

Justin Schmidt said:


> I like your thought process. I thought the 1099 was sent to the IRS just like w2's which would give the IRS ubers mileage.


The miles are not included on the 1099. The 15 different types of 1099 forms are made by the IRS not Uber. The IRS wouldn't be following the law if they requested miles on any of the 1099 forms. Think of the the Uber mileage records as inadmissible evidence.


----------



## luckytown (Feb 11, 2016)

Justin Schmidt said:


> Good Evening,
> 
> I noticed that the 1099 this year shows the mileage a driver drives while logged on and not just when you are on a trip. Has anyone else noticed this? If this is the case what can I do about my tracked mileage not matching the reported mileage by Uber. I just don't want the IRS to come back and try to audit me and I have little to no proof. My tracking method was just pen and paper FYI.


Make sure that this year you keep a milege log. I think that the IRS needs a proper log with you starting miles and ending miles entered into a log. You just cant put a number. Do it daily....enter the miles on odometer when you start and enter the ending miles on odometer and enter the difference. Also there are apps you can download on your phone that will keep track of this for you.....good luck


----------

